

ILoveSketch: As-natural-as-possible sketching system for creating 3D curve models (+amazing vid) - nickb
http://www.dgp.toronto.edu/~shbae/ilovesketch.htm

======
s3graham
The display looks like a 21UX: <http://www.wacom.com/cintiq/21UX.cfm>

Maybe the software's available for academic/research use?

------
TrevorJ
Now that's just not fair, I want it, but it's not for sale.

~~~
mlLK
I shared the exact sequence of impulses after viewing the video. Someone
please put a price-tag on this.

